# Enter button



## rlb05g (Jun 22, 2013)

Am I the only one having problems using my enter button? I cannot get it to work and it is only on this site. Any ideas?


----------



## 1itsme (Jun 22, 2013)

omg i wish i had a way to frame this.


----------



## rlb05g (Jun 22, 2013)

1itsme said:


> omg i wish i had a way to frame this.


Build one! But seriously, no idea as to why this is happening?


----------



## 1itsme (Jun 22, 2013)

no, sorry idk.


----------



## rlb05g (Jun 22, 2013)

I thought I was just high, but it works everywhere else. Kinda strange. I should have stuck with Linux, but Win8 Pro really kicks ass!


----------



## sunni (Jun 22, 2013)

it doesnt work on IE . there are plenty of threads on it in here, check around there a few solutions, either you have your smilies removed and no longer able to use them or switch to a different browser.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 22, 2013)

Yeah, that happened to me when MS auto updated to IE10. After deleting IE10 and reverting back to IE9, it worked like a champ.


----------



## rlb05g (Jun 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> it doesnt work on IE . there are plenty of threads on it in here, check around there a few solutions, either you have your smilies removed and no longer able to use them or switch to a different browser.


Switched to Firefox. Thanks!


----------



## rlb05g (Jun 23, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Yeah, that happened to me when MS auto updated to IE10. After deleting IE10 and reverting back to IE9, it worked like a champ.


Will try that if FF gives me issues. Thanks!


----------



## hushÂ© (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm having the same problem, but it doesn't matter which browser I use. I guess that means it's because all my machines run Win8. I can't even make the site work properly on my android, using Opera Mobile.


----------



## sunni (Aug 1, 2013)

hush©;9416521 said:


> I'm having the same problem, but it doesn't matter which browser I use. I guess that means it's because all my machines run Win8. I can't even make the site work properly on my android, using Opera Mobile.


 for mobile you need to select "run full website"

so what exact browsers are you using on a COMPUTER


----------



## hushÂ© (Aug 1, 2013)

I use IE primarily, but I also tried it on Chrome and Firefox. The only thing I can think of is that I have Java disabled on all my machines... think that could be causing the problem? [start new paragraph here] As far as the phone goes, I do click on the full website link, and everything renders properly, I can see everything, navigate the site properly, but when I click the cursor into a text box (reply, quick reply, etc.) and start typing, my android's Swype keyboard stops working properly. It no longer auto capitalizes, no longer inserts spaces in between the words, etc. It's like something about this website overrides settings on my phone's keyboard. It makes it impractical to post from my phone. So that's why I've been trying to use my work computers, and I'm running into this Enter button not working thing. Arrrgh! lol It's just weird that this only happens on this one website.


----------

